# Need some direction to decrease stretch, wheel is 18x8.5



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

First time running a wide rim and currently have 225/40's but I don't like the amount of stretch it produced (I guess it's considered "mild" after all the reading I've done). Not mine but this is basically the same:










I prefer more of a cleaner look where the tire is closer to the rim without sacrificing too much grip or ride quality. Ideally I'm trying to achieve a look similar to below; I believe that's on 9.5's though:











Do I increase the width and go with 235's or decrease the sidewall to 35's? The images on tyrestretch weren't much help to me. TIA :thumbup:


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

I should also note my offset is 43 all around.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Das Pike said:


> Do I increase the width and go with 235's or decrease the sidewall to 35's?





Das Pike said:


> I should also note my offset is 43 all around.


To decrease the "stretch" you increase the width of the wheel or decrease the width of the tire. It doesn't really have anything to do with the offset.

A 225/40-18 tire is typically rated for a 7.5 to 9 inch wide wheel - it shouldn't be very "stretched" on an 8.5 inch wheel.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

I think you ment increase the width of the tire. It's a preference thing look for you width wheel with different width tires you can go 245 35..


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

I ment 245 40..


----------

